# H2 Datenbank Passwort durch Benutzer festlegen



## Kostner (23. Jan 2011)

Also ich habe folgendes Problem...
Ich möchte eine Art Passwort Manager schreiben und möchte das der Benutzer sich mit einem Hauptpasswort einloggen soll(was er beim ersten Start festlegen muss) um Zugang zu seinen Passwörtern zu bekommen. Dieses Hauptpasswort soll dann auch gleichzeitig das Passwort einer H2 Datenbank sein... Natürlich wird das Hauptpasswort vom Benutzer gehast und als MD5 gespeichert so das jedes mal wenn er sich einloggen will nur die Hashes miteinander verglichen werden. Von der Theorie her so weit so gut doch ich kriegs irgendwie net hin das der Benutzer das Passwort für die H2 Datenbank festlegen kann ... 

Bin langsam am verzweifeln da ich irgendwie schon seit Tagen nach einer Lösung suche. Ich stoße zwar immer wieder darauf, dass man aus Gründen der Sicherheit das Passwort für die Datenbank net im Quellcode speichern soll sondern halt vom Benuzter festlegen lassen soll. Sollte ja eigentlich auch net so schwer sein hab ich mir gedacht aber irgendwie steh ich aufm schlauch ... Hatte anfangs gedacht das man des mit JdbcDataSource machen kann da es da ja die Methoden .setPasswort / .setUser gibt doch irgendwie klappt es nicht... kann mir wer weiterhelfen??


```
public class DBZugriff
{
	private Connection connect;
	public void connectDB(String user,String pass)
	{
		try
		{
			Class.forName("org.h2.Driver");
			JdbcDataSource ds = new JdbcDataSource();
			ds.setURL("jdbc:h2:~/Manager")
			ds.setUser(user);
			ds.setPassword(pass);
			
			connect = ds.getConnection();
			System.out.println("Connection established!");
		}
		catch(Exception ex)
		{
			System.out.println("Connection failed!");
		}
	}
```


----------



## Antoras (23. Jan 2011)

Was heißt geht nicht? Gibt es eine Fehlermeldung? Dein Code sollte so sonst nämlich schon funktionieren.

Ansonsten bietet dir die Klasse DriverManager alles was du brauchst:

```
connection = DriverManager.getConnection(url, usr, pwd);
```
Einfach dort das Passwort übergeben.


----------



## Kostner (23. Jan 2011)

Nein funktioniert in meinen Augen leider nicht so ... Was ich ja will is ja das der Benutzer des Programms durch die Parameter der Methode connectDB(String user,String pass) ein NEUES passwort für die Datenbank festlegt ... So wie dus jetzt grad geschrieben hast kann ich nur ein bereits vorhandenes Pwd eingeben was benötigt wird um eine Verbindung aufzubauen ... oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Antoras (23. Jan 2011)

Ach so, ok. Du willst also nicht ein Passwort für den DB-Zugriff erstellen, sondern eine Art Accountpasswort mit dem sich die Benutzer in ihren Account einloggen können? Dann musst du dieses Passwort natürlich in der DB speichern und beim Login-Vorgang des Benutzers wieder hervorholen um es vergleichen zu können. Das Passwort mit dem dein Programm auf die DB zugreifen kann hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## Kostner (23. Jan 2011)

> Du willst also nicht ein Passwort für den DB-Zugriff erstellen, sondern eine Art Accountpasswort mit dem sich die Benutzer in ihren Account einloggen können?



Nein^^ also ich hats mir so vorgestellt, dass der Benutzer wenn er das Programm zum ersten Mal ausführt ein Passwort festlegen muss. Dieses Passwort wird dann gehast und von mir aus in der Registry oder so gespeichert. Im nächsten Schritt soll der Benutzer sich einloggen, also er gibt wieder sein vorher festgelegtes Passwort (z.B in eine TextBox) ein. Diese Eingabe wird dann wieder gehasht und mit dem Hash in der Registry verglichen. Wenn diese nun übereinstimmen soll das Passwort was ja noch in der TextBox als Klartext steht, genommen werden und nun zukünftig auch als Passwort für meine Datenbank festgelegt werden. 

Also jedes mal wenn der Benutzer das Programm startet muss er sich erst anmelden und wenn die anmeldung "erfolgreich" war(wenn die Hashes übereinstimmen) soll eben die Datenbankverbindung mit dem eingegebenen Passwort hergestellt werden.

Meine Frage bei der ganzen Sache war jetzt wie ich es schaffe für eine ja schon existierende Datenbank(die musste ich ja schon vorher manuell erschaffen, wobei ich den Benutzernamen und Passwort beides freigelassen hab) ein NEUES passwort für die Datenbank zu erstellen


----------



## Antoras (23. Jan 2011)

Wieso willst du als erstes das Passwort außerhalb der DB abspeichern? Wenn du eine Passwortüberprüfung bei der Erstellung brauchst, dann lass den Benutzer dieses zwei mal eingeben und erstelle daraufhin die DB. Die beiden eingegebenen Passwörter kannst du dabei intern in deinem Programm verwalten, da brauchst du doch noch gar keine DB.
Der Einloggvorgang ist praktisch gleichzusetzen mit dem DB-Erstellungsvorgang, nur dass eben noch geprüft wird ob schon eine DB existiert. Falls keine existiert wird ein zweites Passwort abgefragt, beide werden überprüft und dann wird eben eine DB ersrtellt.


----------



## Kostner (23. Jan 2011)

Wie kann ich denn aus Java heraus eine DB erstellen wenn ich noch keine verbindung aufgebaut hab??

Edit: 

Ahh tut mir leid wie gesagt stand aufm Schlauch habs jetzt !!^^ 
Mein Fehler war das ich immer bei URL: jdbc:h2:~/Manager <-- Hier die DB Manager hatte ich vorher schon manuell erstellt. Ich musste einfach nur eine neue erstellen also einen neuen Namen verwenden z.b. jdbc:h2:~/ManagerPw


----------



## Antoras (23. Jan 2011)

Dann hast du aber doch zwei DBs? Mal ein Beispiel wie ich das meine:


1. Passwortabfrage
Prüfung ob DB vorhanden. Wenn nicht weiter bei Punkt 3, sonst weiter bei Punkt 6
2. Passwortabfrage
Passwörter überprüfen
Wenn Passwörter übereinstimmen DB mit Namen und Passwort erstellen und weiter bei Punkt 6, ansonsten Programm beenden oder wieder bei Punkt 1 beginnen.
Mit Name und Passwort einloggen.


----------

